# Single mom needs prayer



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2007)

A single mom that I know has been getting some harassment from social services about home schooling her daughter.

They are calling her and putting pressure on her on an almost daily basis.

She is someone I know from the church I am supply at this summer. Could you please pray for her this weekend? They have given her a deadline of monday to comply with their requests.

Pax,


----------



## shelly (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.hslda.org

A good group to have on your side. 
It's summer anyway!

Is she a member? She should contact them even if she is not.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Shelly.

I spoke earlier today with HSLDA-Canada and they are going to take on her case. Probably no more than a letter will be needed.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 27, 2007)

HSLDA is really good in these cases. Praying for her and her family.


----------

